

Next Facebook, Apple or Twitter Might Not Make It Under Obama or McCain Presidency - electric
http://www.abcnews.go.com/Business/SmallBiz/Story?id=6150612&page=1

======
Readmore
this article fails to mention that Obama has spent a lot of time talking about
how small businesses and startups are the driving force of our economy, and
his tax plan shows that he believes it.

Fail ABCNews.

